# Suche günstige Steuerung



## repök (18 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich suche eine günstige Steurung für 16 PT100 und 16 DE/DA's. Wago 842 kenn ich, was kostet den sowas von Beckhoff? Vieleicht wiess ja auch jemand einen einen anderen Anbieter.....

Danke schon mal..............


----------



## trinitaucher (19 Januar 2007)

Bei Beckhoff kommt's ungefähr aufs gleiche raus, wie beim 750-842 von Wago.

MfG
trinitaucher


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Oder:
http://www.vipa.de/2005/index_de.html
Die 100´er oder 200´er Reihe?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## zotos (19 Januar 2007)

Ich habe eine gebrauchte @ctiveIO Steuerung (TR-Systemtechnik). Das gute daran war das ich das Target für CoDeSys kostenlos dazu bekam.


----------

